# USAF Burtonwood, Warrington - April 08



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 16, 2008)

I've lost count how many times I've been past the former USAF Burtonwood site near Warrington, and wondered to myself, 'will those hangars EVER open up?'.










Me and SmileySal were in the area and thought we'd pop in for a quick look, we dumped the cars near the two hangars closest to the motorway junction and wandered in, met the security guard (we'll call him 'pooh-fingers', for the sake of this tale) .

Anyway, we got talking, 'you're not allowed on here, if you want to take photos you can do it from the other side of the fence', being the inquisitive types we asked him a few questions and gleaned some useful info before leaving him and his favourite bog-roll at the security lodge.

As it was such a glorious day me and Sal decided to go for a walk in the Cheshire countryside and found ourselves outside Hangar 1E. There was an access point, that wasn't there the last time I was here. So off we went, inside and wow, once our eyes adjusted to the dark the place was huge, if not a little bare (I wanted to see planes, but, hey-ho lol), I was still hugely impressed with the structure.









First opened as an airfield in January 1940 as a servicing and storage centre for the modification of British aircraft. It was operated by the RAF No. 37 Maintenance Unit until June 1942 when it was transferred to the USAAF Service, where it went on to become the largest airfield in Europe during WW2. Over 18000 personnel were based here at its height.









As it turns out what we explored today wasn't a hangar but a storage bunker, one of only three left on the site. English Partnerships own it now, and these impressive structures will most likely be demolished before long.










More info can be found here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Burtonwood

Check out the Mendo rocket legs, these are gonna so useful in the future!! 




TnM


----------



## ashless (Apr 16, 2008)

Damn you and your camera skills!  Seriously though, damn good find my man. Great pics, you've brought out the best in the place


----------



## gridnutter (Apr 16, 2008)

Good, very good indeed, and cunningly done!


----------



## base74 (Apr 16, 2008)

Some good pics there, although I live just across the road from these, i've never managed to get in. Theres a 'Pickett Hamilton' bunker not far from these you know


----------



## smileysal (Apr 16, 2008)

pooh fingers lmao  well, he was in there a long time hahaha. *cough * cough*.

You're pics have turned out fab, (wish i could get them like that  i guess i need more practise  )

Love all the iron work inside, it looked amazing. love the rocket legs lol. (now you can get down here quicker then, no excuses lmao). 

I wish id spent more time inside now, instead of wandering around outside, but hopefully my pics will turn out lol. 

Cheers TnM for a fabby day - again 

 Sal X


----------



## Gibbo (Apr 17, 2008)

Great to see inside! This picture is superb:






Did you find the SJR (Strategic Jeep Reserve?)


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Check out the Mendo rocket legs, these are gonna so useful in the future!!



TnM, you look positively messianic in that pic! 
Excellent photos...just love that storage bunker. Interesting site.


----------



## Shepy (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice report and some stunning pics, the one with the ray coming through onto your legs is fantastic.

~Shepy


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 17, 2008)

Great pics! Specially liking the last one as others do too. Well done for being persistant!


----------



## Lister (Apr 18, 2008)

Great pics Mendoza, always wondered if there was access into those 2 hangers.
...Lister;~)


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 18, 2008)

Lister said:


> Great pics Mendoza, always wondered if there was access into those 2 hangers.
> ...Lister;~)



There isn't access to the two hangars at present, this is the storage bunker we were looking at.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.415947&lon=-2.664479&z=15.6&r=0&src=msl

Thanks for the comments, folks.

TnM


----------



## Bax__ (May 4, 2008)

Love picture No7!


----------



## SilentOne (Jul 8, 2008)

Well heres abit of info for you all, the whole site is to be demolished some time soon, i know this as i was working at the Kingspan site hanger which was the only hanger still in use well was up till june the 13th which was there dead line for emptying the place of all machinery,which i was contracted to do, but if ne of you want to go for a look around i`d make it sooner rather than later as the whole site is to be demolished to build a new buisness park, then again that might not happen now wat with this "credit crunch" thing happening???


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for the info SilentOne, but please read the posting rules before your next post.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheers SilentOne for the update, I need to go back as I deleted all my pics from the last visit before I'd added to the report. 

Thanks again,

 Sal


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow very impressive pics. It's an awe inspiring structure in there, better than any tourist attraction. Portrait is spot on too, well done!


----------



## SilentOne (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry Krela i just read them,properly before checking back here. my bad...


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 10, 2008)

wow!!!! amazing place 
Wouldn't it be good if your house's cellar was like that


----------



## fezzyben (Jul 10, 2008)

Great pics mate as always


----------



## Stealth_Snapper (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah cool. I've always looked at these from the motorway. Wanted to have a snoop round but i've only passed it when working. I noticed more recently they look to have been seriously wrecked, i dont remember em ever looking that bad last year. I noticed what looks like a little security compound from the motorway too. 

Anyway, nice work. I love the lines in the roofing.


----------

